# Manly enough to wear an Easter bonnet



## Sixstardanes (Apr 12, 2009)

Happy Easter!












Around Lake Arrowhead...
















and inside Three Dog Bakery


----------



## New2Minis (Apr 12, 2009)

He is too much and too cute~~!! Happy Easter!!


----------



## Champ (Apr 12, 2009)

Great hat





HAPPY EASTER!


----------



## dreaminmini (Apr 12, 2009)

Happy Easter!!! What a cutie!! That handsome guy can carry anything off


----------



## Celia (Apr 12, 2009)

I think that guy can pull _any_thing off.


----------



## Basketmiss (Apr 12, 2009)

He would look good in a paper bag! Saber can pull anything off...


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Apr 13, 2009)

That is fabulous!!!!! I am always impressed how you do so much with your guy, he is one lucky Easter bunny!!!!


----------



## maplegum (Apr 13, 2009)

Ohhh Saber, your adventures are the coolest!

Big Happy Easter to you and your humans.

xox Leonie xox


----------

